# T-Jets at the Beach!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Announcing the last race of the MASCAR season, the BeachJet class of the venerable Aurora T-Jet, racing in Virginia Beach...Saturday, June 25th. We have seen 10 different winners in 13 racers, will we have another new winner? 

Friday night practice from 7 to 11pm
Track opens for practice at 8am, on race day. Tech at 11am. 
IROC featuring 1/43rd Minis!

Track photo and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/toms.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR's season ending T-Jet race at Tom Bowman's Bianchi road course in Virginia Beach was today. 

Full pictorial race report is here:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/6-25-11.html

Saturday, July 16th, Awards races featuring ThunderStorms on the Chesapeake Mile:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/dans.html


----------

